# Heartworm Free Tincture from Wolf Creek



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

tp://www.wolfcreekranch.net/heartworm_free.html


I posted on the Health forum about my dog diagnosed with Heartworms. 

Has anyone used this product with success?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

clickable: http://www.wolfcreekranch.net/heartworm_free.html

I've never heard of it. You could email them and ask them the background, any studies, info, etc.

I always worry about using alcohol tinctures in dogs that are prone to pancreas problems, though many dogs use them without problems.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

This is from a puppy blog

naturopath heartworm tx mentioned in comments


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

duplicate post from this thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1259549&page=1#Post1260339


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Another Link:
http://www.heartwormfree.com/heartworm_free.htm


----------

